# Lenovo Ideapad 100s frozen after Windows Update



## Espresso1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello. My computer did automatic Windows updates this morning. It then had a black screen. When I powered off and back on again - I am stuck at the lock screen with the picture on it - I cannot enter my password and no mouse or keys work. Any advice on what to do?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Whats the make and model of the PC 
If a laptop with a removable battery

Lets try doing a hard reset on the Laptop

This will work for Laptops that have a removable battery
Remove the Battery
Unplug the Power Adapter/charger
Now hold the Power Button down for 60 seconds - let go of the Power Button

Now Put back JUST the power adapter/charger back into the Laptop
Start the Laptop up
If it now Starts up OK
we know its working and can put the battery back in - But first we need to use the normal windows Shutdown on the Laptop, before we can put the battery back in.
So, run the shutdown , when the laptop turns off completely
remove the power adapter/charger lead again

Put the Battery back into the laptop
Put the power adapter/charger back into the laptop
Now see if laptop starts {sometimes batteries can fail and stop the Laptop starting}
If the PC starts OK with the battery , then all should be fixed

=================================================================


----------

